# Oil change in 2.0TFSI?



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

I've been looking on the forums (and online) for information about the oil change on the 2.0TFSI.
Dealer wants to charge my dad $100+ for a change that I could do for less than half the price.
For all the DIY's I've found, they reference the filter being a cartridge filter and the location being on the bottom of the engine. So, I'm assuming these DIY's are for a different version of the 2.0T.
My dad's 2.0TFSI has the oil filter (note: does NOT appear to be a cartridge) on the top of the engine right next to where you fill the oil.
Is there anything special to this oil change? Do I need a special Audi tool to get the drain plug out? Is it just a hex bolt?
Also, I can't find any information for resetting the service light on the Ross-tech website. Anyone know what I need to access to reset this indicator? I'm assuming its in the instrument cluster module.
Help? Thanks!


----------



## NJCarGuy00 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (toasters)*

that seems excessive charge for an oil change. I let my mechanic do'em, since everything is packed in there tight. make sure you use synth oil.


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (NJCarGuy00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJCarGuy00* »_that seems excessive charge for an oil change. I let my mechanic do'em, since everything is packed in there tight. make sure you use synth oil. 

Well, when its the only Audi dealer within 50+ miles, I'm pretty sure they can charge whatever they want.
I plan on using the correct spec oil, I just need to know more about the change. Never seen a top mounted oil filter. Is there anything special to it?
Has anyone here attempted this change themselves? or would I be the first one to do it?


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (toasters)*

I can't imagine it being too hard. Just take the plastic undercover off and drain the oil (make sure you replace the drain plug). Audi's official procedure is to use an oil extractor via the dipstick tube. The filter just spins off. the trickiest part on these cars is to not overfill the engine. Without a real dipstick to quickly check the oil level, it can happen pretty easily.


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (NJRoadfan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJRoadfan* »_I can't imagine it being too hard. Just take the plastic undercover off and drain the oil (make sure you replace the drain plug). Audi's official procedure is to use an oil extractor via the dipstick tube. The filter just spins off. the trickiest part on these cars is to not overfill the engine. Without a real dipstick to quickly check the oil level, it can happen pretty easily.

Thanks for the advice. I'll probably be attempting this later this week.
Real quick, if I were to get a dipstick oil extractor...where is the dipstick hole? Being that there is no dipstick, I'm not really sure where to look.
Lastly, does the owners manual tell me the oil capacity (with filter change)? Just want to know an approximate value so that I know when to stop pouring and when to start checking the level.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (toasters)*

the dipstick is still there, just has a plug covering it. Its right in front of the engine next to the oil filter. Oil fill for the 2.0T is 4.6L (4.9qt) VW502.00 approved 5W-40.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (toasters)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toasters* »_
Thanks for the advice. I'll probably be attempting this later this week.
Real quick, if I were to get a dipstick oil extractor...where is the dipstick hole? Being that there is no dipstick, I'm not really sure where to look.
Lastly, does the owners manual tell me the oil capacity (with filter change)? Just want to know an approximate value so that I know when to stop pouring and when to start checking the level.
Thanks everyone!

I would let the dealer or an indy take care of this for you...the cost of the labor is worth it. (I have not had to wrench on a car for 8 years so I am a bit lazy)


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep, my own shady tree mechanic here too, i have been using an oil extractor, i just suck it out via the dipstick opening, then i only get about 10cc draining out at filter removal. If you plan on doing this longterm you can buy Bosch filters by the dozen at rockauto.com.
For a newer car take at least one trip a year to the dealer, there are recalls and software flashes that are worth that effort.


_Modified by Kandiru at 5:27 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## aeroforce1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (toasters)*

The services on Audi's are more than just an oil change depending on how many miles it has. Audi care for 790 is well worth it. It takes care of the 15,25,35, & 45k. Everybody gets a free service @ 5k.
Brake fluid flushes and transmission services are worth the cost of Audi care alone.
If you ever have warranty problems or concerns, it's always better to have service records that was done at an Audi dealership. Plus, you have to dispose of the old fluids. You car gets checked for recalls and updates.
Not sure why anyone would want to do their own services anymore. Cars are getting more and more complicated.
To take care of an Expensive Audi for less than $200 a year and buy Audi care and go back to to dealership only once a year/every 10k miles is a no brainer - at least for me.


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (aeroforce1)*

There is no scheduled maintenance for the automatic or manual transmissions found on the B8 A4 quattro for the covered 4 years/60k. Audicare also does not cover tire rotations, something sister company VW does for free (along with all other service to 3 years/36k).


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (toasters)*

I'm late to this party.... but I noticed that no one suggested using an oil extractor down the dipstick tube. This would end the need to pull all the crap off the bottom of the car and shorten the job considerably. But then it would take away all the fun of getting under the car.


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (aeroforce1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeroforce1* »_The services on Audi's are more than just an oil change depending on how many miles it has. Audi care for 790 is well worth it. It takes care of the 15,25,35, & 45k. Everybody gets a free service @ 5k.
Brake fluid flushes and transmission services are worth the cost of Audi care alone.
If you ever have warranty problems or concerns, it's always better to have service records that was done at an Audi dealership. Plus, you have to dispose of the old fluids. You car gets checked for recalls and updates.
To take care of an Expensive Audi for less than $200 a year and buy Audi care and go back to to dealership only once a year/every 10k miles is a no brainer - at least for me.

This basically equates to $200 an oil change. If you look at the maintenance schedule, all they do is "check for leaks" which is something that I can easily do while I'm under the car draining the oil.

_Quote, originally posted by *aeroforce1* »_Not sure why anyone would want to do their own services anymore. Cars are getting more and more complicated.

I completely disagree. Companies are making tools for your "average joe" more and more accessible. And with CAN systems required on all cars 2005+, your car is so smart, a diagnostic cable can basically pin-point exactly what is wrong with your car.
Owning Vag-com and basic tools makes me want to save my $200/year and do my maintenance myself. Firmware updates from the dealer? Why can't I just call them once a year and ask to see if there are any updates available?
Just because you own a $45k car, does not mean that bending over while the dealer rapes me for $200 every oil change is acceptable.
I plan on doing this inexpensive $40 oil change this weekend. I'll post pics.


----------



## aeroforce1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (toasters)*

Some services are more detailed and some aren't. The brake fluid flushes and transmission services are a little more. Also, all your pollen filters as well.
If something ever happens to your car and you need to make a warranty claim with a Turbo motor - you could be on the short end of the stick without having any services records at an Audi dealer.
Even if you took your car to a cheapo Jiffy Lube and did an oil change with regular oil every 3000 miles at 30 bucks, you're still spending 100 year on oil changes alone. 
Times that by 4 years and it's 400 bucks. At that doesn't include break fluid, transmission services, pollen filters, etc.
The 30k service on a Honda Accord is $400 if you take it to the dealer.
$790 for 4 years worth of maintenace "all in" is pretty reasonable on an expensive German car if you ask me.
Mercedes and Lexus have no program like that and only BMW still has free maintenace. Also V dub has cut back on warranty - 3/36k bumper to bumper is pretty short and even Audi's is 4/50.




_Modified by aeroforce1 at 4:39 PM 3/29/2010_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (aeroforce1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeroforce1* »_Some services are more detailed and some aren't. The brake fluid flushes and transmission services are a little more. Also, all your pollen filters as well.

Audi Care only covers recommended scheduled maintenance. The only tranny's that get new fluid are CVT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf

_Quote, originally posted by *aeroforce1* »_If something ever happens to your car and you need to make a warranty claim with a Turbo motor - you could be on the short end of the stick without having any services records at an Audi dealer.

Sorry but that is complete and utter nonsense. You can only be required to use the dealer for service to maintain your warranty if the service is free. Since it isn't you have the right to have it done by whomever you like. As long as its done on schedule, using OEM quality parts & fluids, and you keep the records to prove it your warranty coverage can't be jeopardized.
IMO it really just comes down to whether or not you prefer to do it yourself. If you're going to pay the dealer for every recommended service anyway, then Audi Care is a good deal. But you can do it all yourself for around half its cost if you're so inclined.


_Modified by bcze1 at 9:58 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## aeroforce1 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Oil change in 2.0TFSI? (bcze1)*

Audi has done goodwill work for service customers (out of warranty)that have had issues with turbo problems, sludge / excessive oil consumption when they've had all the maintenance done @ audi and had the records to back it up.
It may never happen, but having Audi records helps. You don't want to patronize the service dept and think they're going to help you out in the future if you have problems?
Also on trade-ins. Your car had 45k miles on in and you never been to the Audi dealership before, and you do all of you own maintenace? Even with selling it on your own, having your car in the Audi database than *anybody* can call and verify the 5, 15k, 25k, 35k, 45k, services is a huge plus.
I wouldn't buy a car private party if I couldn't check on service records and veryify it was all done by somebody I trusted,
If you're going to keep your car for 50k miles, the amount of money you'll save on proper maintenace does not make a huge difference.
Id rather spend 800 bucks for 4 years and be done with it. That's less than 200 bucks a year to keep an Audi running.
Even if you did eveything on your own and did it for 500 vs 790 over 4 years, saving a few hundred dollars for all that hassle and not having any Audi service records doesn't make much sense to me.
But Rock on if it makes you happy.




_Modified by aeroforce1 at 4:45 PM 4/2/2010_


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

check out this DIY we did:
Audi A4 B7 2.0T Oil Change


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The TSI is the easiest oil change I've ever done. Last run through took me 22mins and that was without have any tools ready. 
1. warm the engine
2. crack open oil fill hole
3. suck out old oil using an extractor
4. crack open the seal on the filter / oil will drain to pan
5. suck out the rest of the oil
6. twist on a new filter
7. pour in 4qts
8. start up engine and let filter suck up it's share
9. top off with another .9Qts and keep the rest to replace what's burnt in 2-3k.
Even if you run into the stealership for your 'expert' service it's a great idea to perform this oil change every 5k. No matter what version of the 2.0t you have it's an oil destroying machine. The small dent in my wallet and 20-mins of time carries much better peace of mind.


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

Just in case anyone is interested, I did this oil change about a month or so ago. Its super easy.

1. Warmed up engine and drove car up onto ramps
2. Removed underbody cover (5 screws IIRC)
3. Pulled drain plug
4. Removed top mounted filter (nothing spilled out when removed...nice and clean)
5. Replaced drain plug gasket
6. Oiled and replaced filter
7. Filled up oil
8. Warmed up engine and topped off oil

I was worried that it might be more complicated than a normal oil change, but it wasn't. Everything was super straight forward and simple. A lot more simple than our Mazda3.

I saved all the purchase receipts so that I have proof that the correct oil was used.


----------



## diyGarageMatt (Nov 6, 2016)

*FSI DIY Video*

Maybe this can help... I edited together a quick oil service tutorial on my Golf R!

Hope this helps!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOoXC98Y4Do


----------

